# Effectiveness of Massage Therapy for Chronic, Non-malignant Pain: A Review



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is a short article on the Immune Support website about massage for Fibro patients! Anyone here using massage on a regular basis to help with their Fibro pain?http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm/ID/8070


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I did for a long time and it really helped. She seemed to be able to release some of the rock-hardness of some of the muscles.......at least for a while anyway. I can tolerate quite a bit of pressure and I think that helps alot if a person can. It hurts when she tries to release the muslce tension, but it's like a feel-good-hurt thing. I benefit more from a 90 minute therapeutic massage. A 60 minute massage just isn't enough time. When I do go, I have her concentrate most of her massage time on my hips, back, shoulders, neck and head.......that is where it is the worst. But she does try to do a little bit of massage on the legs and the feet, too. I have a lot of pain in the arches (I actually have a big knot in each arch) and it feels really good to have her work on the feet, too. Unfortunately, health insurance doesn't pay for it and I can no longer afford it.


----------

